# Pathfinder 15t questions



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello, this is my first post on here. Seems like a great site and I'm wanting to take advantage of everyone's wealth of knowledge on here. I'm considering buying a 1999 Pathfinder 15t, I've read up as much as I can about them and understand about the stringer issues, I see the stringer thing was resolved in '99, so I'm not sure if this boat was before or after the manufacturer fix. I'm taking it out today on the water so I'll see as best I can if I notice any flex in the floor or in the hull as I'm going thru chop. It has a 40hp Yamaha tiller. Is there anything else specifically I could look for to check on the condition of the stringers? 

One specific question I've got is about the liner in the front storage compartment under the front deck - the liner is all smashed and cracked to hell, and there's a big hole right through it you can see thru to the bare hull. I know this is just a liner for the hatch but how much of a pain do you all think this would be to repair? Would it be a major concern?

It's also got like a thin rubber rib on the outside of the hull that runs from the bow straight down the middle of the hull - was this OEM on all of the hulls, or is it something people add for additional traction or something? Any other general advice anyone has on these boats and what I can look for before buying would be much appreciated! Thanks so much all!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Sounds like you have a keel guard which are used for protecting the hull when beaching a boat. I dont think pathfinder installed those at the factory. As for the liner... is it on a level area and how big is the hole? You might be able to cover it with an access hatch for a quick fix.


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> Sounds like you have a keel guard which are used for protecting the hull when beaching a boat. I dont think pathfinder installed those at the factory. As for the liner... is it on a level area and how big is the hole? You might be able to cover it with an access hatch for a quick fix.


Thanks for the response. It's a good sized hole - at least like softball sized, it starts right at the bottom of the compartment where the gas tank sits, but the cracks run all the way up the sides almost to the top of the hatch. The liner is just plastic right? would I be able to patch/reinforce it with fiberglass? Thanks again.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I dont know the differences in years but in my 02 17t the liner is fiberglass.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

There were some boats with factory keel guards. Check for water leaking in. The screws are known to work loose, just remove and dab with 5200 before screwing back in. Also some folks complain of water being pushed up and leaking in through the rub rails. There is a good thread on this on another forum. Make sure you water test with a little chop on the water so you can see what you are getting into with these boats.

That being said, I have a 15t and love it!


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

redfish5 said:


> There were some boats with factory keel guards. Check for water leaking in. The screws are known to work loose, just remove and dab with 5200 before screwing back in. Also some folks complain of water being pushed up and leaking in through the rub rails. There is a good thread on this on another forum. Make sure you water test with a little chop on the water so you can see what you are getting into with these boats.
> 
> That being said, I have a 15t and love it!


thanks again for the comments guys. Just took it out for a water test, I love the boat and I'd have a blast on it and fish the crap out of it, but didn't pull the trigger yet. I ran it thru some very light chop and I see what everyone means about these things beating you around Holy crap. It's amazing what a little V in the hull does.
I also took a closer look at that smashed out liner in the front hatch, and saw some delam right underneath there along the stringer. the glass over the stringer was actually cracked through. Now, the delam could very well just be isolated to that one spot, maybe they had an anchor in the hatch or something that was smashing around. Or, maybe it runs the whole length of the stringers. Haha who the hell knows... it's a sweet little boat but I'm gonna think about it a bit more. Thanks again for the input guys, much appreciated. Keep it comin if you've got anything else


----------



## Srfrdave_99 (Feb 11, 2015)

You could always offer less. I would go like 2k less and tell him/her you are going to have that fixed. You can also hire a marine /boat surveyor and see what they say. Could be well woth the couple hundred bucks. Good luck. I like those little skiff a lot. 
D


----------

